

Add logs, pour fuel (VC money), light match (beta release day) - daveschappell
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2010/07/07/add-logs-pour-fuel-vc-money-light-match-beta-release-day/

======
pclark
err, this is how investors work. they invest when you've laid down your
"kindling" etc. entrepreneurs _wish_ they could raise VC on ideas alone.

